# Oven/microwave Combo



## JennsBabySky (Jan 19, 2005)

Please help! We have a 25RSS that we purchased last year during the oven shortage. As such, it did not have an oven. On our contract, the dealer promised in writing to exchange our microwave for a microwave/convection oven combination. After many months, the dealer finally received a convection oven. So, we took our trailer to the dealer to have it installed. Low and behold, they claim the size of our microwave is incompatible with any convection ovens. So, they offered to let us take our trailer to the local Camping World and have a regular oven installed per factory specs.

So, is a convection/microwave oven really incompatible? If so, any cons to having Camping World install the oven?

Thank you,
Jennifer


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Jennifer,

Your probably going to have to answer this for yourself. I guess the real question is whether you intend to use an oven, either convection or conventional in your TT oftwen enough to make a difference. Personally, I'd go with the conventional oven installed by Camping World. If a Camping World in not convienent, you might pursuade the dealer to reimburse you for your time and trouble of hauling your TT to get the oven installed.

Just my $.02

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Sister's 2004 26RS came with a mico/convection oven that fits properly. I don't know if your opening is the same or not though. However, given the choice I would much rather have a standard gas oven (range) so you can bake without hook-ups. Otherwise, no 120volt power = no baking









FYI, after camping for a year with the micro/convection, my Sister is putting in a gas oven now too.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jennifer- see my other thread titled "installing an oven" - I was in the same situation and installing the range/oven unit was really simple; a 1 hour project. I'll get pics posted one of these days.

Kevin P.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Funny--I have the same problem and just signed in to ask the same question! I am in the same situation. I'm told that they can install the convection microwave, however it will entail putting in a shelf and it will be a bit large for the space. I know I don't want a regular oven, I like having the storage space down there and we have 'baking' needs covered already. I was wondering if anyone actually had the convection oven installed, and if so, what did it end up looking like? If anyone has done this, I'd appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks,
Cj
2005 Outback 21RS


----------

